# does cypress need any treatmentÃ?â??Ã?Â¿?



## cabral (Sep 2, 2009)

hi everyone, in uruguay there is no cypress mulch or bedding abailable cause reptiles are not comon pets :rant ! yet.... :chin 

but the cypress trees are common, do any one knows if the wood needs any treatment?.. because i can go and ask in a carpentry and ask for cypres shavings..... but it wont have any chemical treatments unleast i ask for.... 
so anyone can tell me what should i do?....can i use shavings straight from the tre with no chemical treatment? 

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

You do not want to use anything that has chemical treatment. What kind of mulch is found at your stores down there?


----------



## cabral (Sep 2, 2009)

in the carpentrys i can find, cypres shavings with ANY ( absolutly no) treatment
eucalyptus shavings
pine shavings 

all of these with any treatments. 

ah and also the common rodent shavings that i think are from pine .... that is toxic so its not an option


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

cypress shavings without treatment is fine. And so is the eucalyptus without treatment. Pine will not work.


----------



## cabral (Sep 2, 2009)

REALLY , eucalyptus with no treatmen is fine? 
i posted a post with that question once and i undestood it was bad

but THANKS
im so happy now.... 

I CAN FINALLY GET BEDDING, a nice one... 
thanks alot bobby


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

You are more than welcome, glad to help. 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=20</a><!-- l -->


> Substrate:
> I recommend using cypress mulch, orchid bark, Lizard litter, Repti-bark or eucalyptus mulch. These should not be dusty dry or wet. You can mist them a little to keep the dust down, this will also raise the humidity. Make sure it is not tacky, as to stick to their feet. Also your tegu needs to be fed where he will not ingest these substrates. You do not want him to have a intestinal blockage.


----------



## cabral (Sep 2, 2009)

i read that, but i thought that maybe mulch and shavings would do a difference 
so i just dindt risk..... sho eucalyptus chips will be then..... 
thanks again


----------



## cabral (Sep 2, 2009)

oh another question.... any type of euchalyptus is ok? cause there are many types.... i just remembered...
and what about potting soil, what do u think?


----------

